# So Happy



## got10 (Jun 7, 2012)

I found some crested eggs in the bottom of the cage just a few weeks ago and assumed the eggs were bad. I was wrong so I have four new tiny geckos and hopefully some more after that . YIPPEEE.!!!!!!:heart::heart::heart::heart: Now I just have to wait for my Tegus to drop


----------



## HPIZZLE (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome! i love cresteds, and recently acquired a gargoyle gecko.


----------



## m3s4 (Jun 8, 2012)

That's awesome...I'm sure it made your day


----------

